# Poudriere: Which is the best way to build and keep different versions of the same port flavor?



## ser22 (Apr 5, 2022)

Hi all,

I've been checking the ports-mgmt/poudriere and ports-mgmt/poudriere-devel documentation, but I couldn't find a straight answer.
I'm trying to build with different compile options the www/nginx port, and install/maintain them in different jail(8).

Any advice a/o pointers to the relevant documentation will be appreciated.

TIA

13.0-RELEASE-p8 amd64 GENERIC


----------

